# red dot for SR 1911 advice



## pops3850 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello. Being new to the Forum I Have a question concerning which model and manufacturer can I find to purchase a red dot mini scope for a Ruger SR 1911. I have looked at Aimpoint, eotech and Burris, but are not sure which direction to go in. The SR is not exactly Novak cut, so find a mount has been difficult. Any advice would be helpful and appreciated. Pops:smt102


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Best bet would be to go with one the grip mounted scope mounts.

http://www.brownells.com/optics-mou...-bases/1911-auto-grip-scope-mount-prod63.aspx


----------

